

No Microbes In First Sample From Lake Vostok - Reltair
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/10/vostoks-microbes-elusive-in-first-measurements-of-surface-water.html

======
gpvos
Original article linked at: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4673219>

